# Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland



## Greece (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen hat jemand Tipps für Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland?
VG Greece


----------



## basslawine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

Hallo,

ich habs mal an der türkischen Mittelmeerküste versucht:

zuerst mit kleinen Haken und weissbrot im Hafen Köderfischchen (6-10cm) gefangen und mit denen dann mit 3m Rute (wg-150gr),einem feinen Brandungsvorfach und 100gr Blei vom Strand aus weitergeangelt.
Gefangen habe ich 2 Muränen (eklige Biester!).
war allerdings ein sandstrand und keine Felsenküste.
In kroatien habe ich Einheimische mit Köderfischen und Pose zwischen den Felsen angeln sehen, allerdings konnte ich keinen Fang beobachten.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Greece (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

Hallo basslawine
deine erste Variante mit kleinen Haken habe ich auch schon oft versucht
aber mit Blei vom Strand muss ich mal ausprobieren. Hast du erfahrung mit Blinkern Wobblern und Spinnern? Ich wollte diesen Urlaub mal was anderes machen.
VD und VG Greece


----------



## basslawine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

Hallo,

ich habe auch mal das spinnangeln mit einem schweren Sbirolino (40gr langsam sinkend) probiert, hatte aber leider nur twister als Gummiköder zum dranhängen.
Leider konnte ich vom strand immer nur gerade so über die stelle wo sich die wellen brechen rüberwerfen und nach 10 metern einholen kam sbiro samt twister mit der nächsten welle wieder auf mich zu.
man muss je nach stelle wahrscheinlich weit werfen, dass kann mit blinker oder wobbler alleine gegen den auflandigen wind schwierig werden.
Mit sbiro kann man dann wenigstens 40-50 meter weit raus und ob du da wurm, köderfisch oder blinker ranhängst ist letztendlich egal.

Der Nachbarthread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194672 berichtet ja durchaus von Fangmöglichkeiten annehmbarer Fische mit Kunstködern in (relativer) Ufernähe.

Gruss Marco


----------



## brookshaw (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

Hallö,

meine Erfahrung ist, (Nachbarfred ist meiner), dass du von der Uferbeschaffenheit wie z.B. Tälern und Hügeln Rückschlüsse auf die Grundbeschaffenheit ziehen kannst.
Speziell da wo es stark bergab geht wird das Wasser schnell Tief. Wie du auf den Fotos sehen kannst gibt es haufenweise kleiner Meerbrassen, die stehen total auf Napfschnecken die an so ziemlich jedem Stein heften und sich mit einem Messer relativ gut entfernen lassen. Einfach nur mit der Klinge flach unter die Schnecke, ungefähr der Effekt einer Navi Halterung und ab ist das Tier. Außerdem halten die Viecher hervorragend am Haken und überleben auch Gewaltwürfe. Vielleicht mal eine Idee um das mit nem Sbiru zu kombinieren.
Die Einheimischen setzen auch auf gefrorene Scampis in den Häfen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

hey brookshaw
Lässt du die Schale oder Haus wie man auch nennen will dann mit dran? Oder pulst du die da raus. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Fische die nicht so gut abbekommen, oder knacken die das Haus gleich mit? Zahnbrassen müssten das ja eigentlich locker hinbekommen?


----------



## brookshaw (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

Normalerweise nehme ich eine Plastikflasche wo der obere Teil abgeschnitten wird und verkehrt herum mit Gaffer Tape eingesetzt wird. Das Teil nehme ich zum Schnorcheln ins Wasser und pack die Napfschnecken dann herein (mitsamt Schale), wenn das Wasser regelmäßig gewechselt wird und nicht zu warm wird halten sich die Tierchen auch eine Weile darin, zum Aufködern schneide ich die Napfschnecken aus der Schale.

Hier ist so´n Tier:


----------



## Greece (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

HI brookshaw
das mit den Schnecken funktioniert echt gut habe es auch schon häufig gemacht. Hast du noch ein paar Tipps für Künstköder o.anderes zum Uferangeln. Habe nämlich bissher immer vom Ufer mit Brot, vom Boot  geschleppt und auf Grund geangelt. Dieses Jahr soll es auch was Großes vom Ufer werden.
VG Greece


----------



## brookshaw (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

Vom Ufer angel ich am liebsten mit den Schnecken, Kunstköder habe ich bisher auch nur vom Boot aus geschleppt. Spinnfischen ist mir Urlaub fast schon zu anstrengend habe da leider auch keine innovativen Ideen.


----------



## WallerChris (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

Komme gerade aus dem Kroatien- Urlaub...
Mit Spinnfischen hab ich nichts erwischt.
Mit Brot habe ich eine 30er Goldstreame erwischt.
Sonst nix nennenswertes auf Brot und Schnecken.
Jedoch am Abend/Nacht auf Fisch bzw Fischfetzen konnte ich mit nem Freund zusammen etliche Muränen bis sage und schreibe 1,2m fangen....
Des weiteren habe ich einen Drachenkopf mit 30cm und Conger bis ca 80cm gefangen.
Einmal wurde mir ein 20kg Stahlvorfach sauber abgebissen, hab jedoch keinen Plan was da dran war...

Konnte zwar ein paar mal Makrelenhechte beobachten, jedoch bestand keine möglichkeit einen zu fangen (waren einfach immer ausser Wurfweite).

Zum Tackle: Habe eine 35er Geflochtene als Hauptschnur verwendet. Als Vorfach ein selbstgebundenes 2 Haken System aus 80er Mono. 1. Haken war ca 40cm über Grund (6/0 Welshaken), dann ein Anti tangle stäbchen mit festgeklebtem Wirbel fürs Blei, welches mit ca 20cm 28er Mono angebunden wurde (so geht nur das Blei bei einem Hänger verlohren). 2. Haken auf Grund als Nachläufer. Hierfür habe ich einen Circle hook der Größe 6/0 verwendet, da dieser nicht bei Steinen einhakt.

Wenn du ins südliche Griechenland fährst, solltest du durch Schnorcheln herausfinden, wo Sand und große Felsbrocken im Wasser sind... Zerklüftete Felsbrocken beheimaten Muränen und Conger, wenn eine Flüsseinmündung in der Nähe ist, sogar große Aale...

Hoffe ich konnte dir bissl helfen

mfg Chris


----------



## Greece (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder fürs Uferangeln in Griechenland*

Hi WallerChris
vielen Dank für die ausfühliche Beschreibung, werde es dann mal direkt ausprobieren. Mal schaun was sich fangen lässt.
VD und VG Geece


----------

